#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  > [想法] 我真的...沒畫畫天份嗎...

## Shinco

我今年15歲，從小學五年級就開始畫畫，一直到現在畫畫技術依然...很...
我真的...沒天份嗎...  :Sad:

----------


## 瘋虎

這.....不一定吧
你沒聽過愛迪生說過~~成功事的要素有一分的天份和九十九分的努力嗎?
就算你沒有那一分的天份但有九十九分的努力我想你的話應該也可以好看與吸引人的!

----------


## 幻貓

我只能說
多多觀摩別人的作品，
多多學習他人的畫風。
再創造出自己的風格，
最後便是要多練習啦~

家裡有掃瞄器嗎？可以把自己畫的圖傳上野疆藝文森林中
相信不少人會給予評論或是一點建議，這樣也會進步的~
如果沒有，只好用滑鼠畫啦~XP我也是用電腦畫的~

----------


## 野狼1991

像我早就在畫啦~
連上課機會都不放過~
一直都在課本上練習~
結果也還不是這樣?
但我還是在加油阿~XD

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

不要放棄阿~不斷練習只會進步~不會退步的啦~XD
我也老覺得自己的圖很爛阿~

----------


## 柴克

我18歳(快了)
我的畫技也不是很好
但我目前能在努力
所以我相信一定會有變好的一天
(迷:不知是哪一天阿?)
(不要吐我槽啦)
所以SHINCO兄一定也可以
要加油喔
大家一起努力吧^^~

----------


## 夜月之狼

剛起步的笨狼~

多畫 多看 這是不二法門

不過笨狼覺得最重要的是 要學著喜歡自己的畫

不喜歡它們 很容易就失去繼續下去的動力

最後就不了了之了

要喜歡自己 對自己有信心啊~

----------


## Michile

畫得開心最重要…
或是能把自己的心情抒發出來，就是最重要的一步了…我想(－▽－)



加油吧~不是每隻都能一開始就很會畫~

----------


## 千千龍

比上不足 比下有餘
要比都比不完啦>"<
只要自己畫的高興就好了
加油喔!!對自己要有信心  :onion_28:

----------


## 路行先

> 我今年15歲，從小學五年級就開始畫畫，一直到現在畫畫技術依然...很...
> 我真的...沒天份嗎...


天份...
其實大多數的人都不是天才
他們也都是狂練才有現在的功力

照你的說法~你也畫了3~4年了吧?
把你以前畫的東西拿出來看看吧!
我不相信沒有進步...

只能說~練吧~
很多人一直練~在國中時期還看不出明顯的進步~
可是慢慢的你會發現他在默默之間畫的東西已經能拿出來給人看了~

最後就像其他人說的
多看
不是多看同一個人的作品~
是多看很多不同的風格和技巧
找出自己喜歡的~從臨摹開始

加油吧...

----------


## 嵐隱

我也是小五開始畫的，在初中一、二年級時幾乎都畫到通宵...(初三要考試封畫筆)
都是自學的，從模仿漫畫開始練，練到高中也才開始自創~

我想Shinco只是練習時間不夠~
如果你真的喜歡畫畫，你會畫到廢寢忘食~!茶不思飯不想~!
等到那個時候，你就成功了~!因為你學會了〝堅持〞。
(不過還是要吃要喝...掛了怎麼畫...)

多練習後，自然而然就會進步的~^^
加油囉~!!

----------


## Baroque Boyce

我從小學一年級就很愛畫圖了...

如何成長自己的功力...
我大多是看別人的作品，吸收其中的精華處...就這樣...

不過我最不喜歡亂仿造別人的作品(會有相當大的罪惡感>"<)
頂多將70%的地方修改而已(這是對自己的最低限度)

----------


## 路行先

> 我也是小五開始畫的，在初中一、二年級時幾乎都畫到通宵...(初三要考試封畫筆)
> 都是自學的，從模仿漫畫開始練，練到高中也才開始自創~
> 
> 我想Shinco只是練習時間不夠~
> 如果你真的喜歡畫畫，你會畫到廢寢忘食~!茶不思飯不想~!
> 等到那個時候，你就成功了~!因為你學會了〝堅持〞。
> (不過還是要吃要喝...掛了怎麼畫...)
> 
> 多練習後，自然而然就會進步的~^^
> 加油囉~!!


讓我想起了一句話:

當你獲至別人無法達到的成功時，你將發現，這些代價是你昔日付出所有健康換來的，而今天，你竟毫無選擇的臥病在床...

尼采說的(炸飛)

----------


## hoskey

開心得畫就好啦
會越畫越多
   越畫越多
   越畫越多
   越畫越多  :onion_61:  (送醫)

----------


## 嵐隱

> 讓我想起了一句話:
> 當你獲至別人無法達到的成功時，你將發現，這些代價是你昔日付出所有健康換來的，而今天，你竟毫無選擇的臥病在床...
> 尼采說的(炸飛)


起碼有看到成果~我不後悔~
為了畫我死也甘願~XD(炸~我是真的有這麼想過喔~)

剛開始畫一張模仿畫，我會盡量90%~100%和他畫的一樣，看~!
漫畫家畫的出來~，我也行~，心中一個字...〝爽〞!=v=
帥呀~漫畫家~!這是國中時的想法...

等到我自己練好、熟悉了一套畫法~
才開始展開自己創作旅程~

經驗果然是慢慢累積的呀~  :Rolling Eyes: 
還有就是~
多看漫畫吧~!!
刺激你的想像力~!XD

----------


## 路行先

> 起碼有看到成果~我不後悔~
> 為了畫我死也甘願~XD(炸~我是真的有這麼想過喔~)
> 
> 剛開始畫一張模仿畫，我會盡量90%~100%和他畫的一樣，看~!
> 漫畫家畫的出來~，我也行~，心中一個字...〝爽〞!=v=
> 帥呀~漫畫家~!這是國中時的想法...
> 
> 等到我自己練好、熟悉了一套畫法~
> 才開始展開自己創作旅程~
> ...


唉~嵐隱所言甚是啊..
有網路之後就開始狂抓一堆圖~
這幾年來自己一直有在練~
過了幾年之後~就會覺得~當初喜歡的那些圖~究竟好在哪裡?

----------


## 虛空‧貝雷傑

我從小學就開始畫了，

那個時候畫的該怎麼形容...，

鬼畫符一般吧~~XD

國中時期至少還能看出在畫什麼，

高中之後開始畫到還可以入目的境界，

目前本海豚17歲，還在努力中‧0‧/

對了，shinco不是我的英文嗎0.0

----------


## 嘯天

恩。
首先準備好點心，茶水，以及必要的工具。
（路人：你這樣說似乎是點心茶水比“必要的工具”更重要似的...）
然後，想象你的繪護神突然從你的身體裏冒了出來！！
（關於“繪護神”的説法，請參見這裡。這是個很有名的教程。）

以下是第一段的大致意思。

“我也能看見！”
畫畫之前就對自己說什麽人們需要自信~而自己沒有之類的話。
NONONO，畫畫是必須需要自信的。
在心中一遍又一遍的說“我能畫得很好”，“我能畫得很好”。
那樣的話，你就能被我附體！！
喔，我看見，我也能看見自己的“畫家的守護神”！！

恩。反正就是需要自信拉~
再來就是“時常”練習……（我很長時間都沒有作品了orz）
以防把它們忘掉。
您以前的作品總能提醒點什麽，不要把他們丟掉。

就是這麽多，希望對您有幫助。

----------


## 月影之虎

> 我今年15歲，從小學五年級就開始畫畫，一直到現在畫畫技術依然...很...
> 我真的...沒天份嗎...


不要氣餒
加油
其實我也是從小三開始學畫
但是有時候也覺得自己畫
的很.......
但是我知道我只要努力
一定可以畫好了
天份其實是不重要的

----------


## wolfling

哎呀壓 ˊ ˋ
我開始畫畫至今已經快1年半了還不是畫的一團遭
別去想太多吧,人比人比死人,還是畫的爽最好
再說畫畫本來也就是靠零感,沒有靈感打死也畫不出個名堂
如果別人說你話不好別里他們就行了

----------


## 大貓貓

說實話~
多多練習就OK囉~XD
我從小就在畫(不知道多小=.=)
到現在連選色都不會冏
多多練習其實就不錯囉~
不斷的練習
相信你一定能進步的~
介紹你一些能畫畫的地方~
=========(HAPPY分隔線)=========
1.畫冊(廢話=  =)
2.課本(真的很好用的說~XD)P.S老師要檢查的話用鉛筆畫...
3.筆記本(比課本更好用XD)
4.廢紙(報紙也OK啦~上次我跟我媽.我哥畫的懗嚇叫=   =)
=========(HAPPY2號XD)==========
其實還有很多啦
只要開心就好啦~
畫畫不要有壓力
開開心心畫就好啦~
又不是甚麼畫家或漫畫家
想話就畫~
一定能畫出超出期望的作品唷~
(尤其是那些無意中的...)

----------


## 綠茶狼small

要有信心ˊˇˋ!

(謎之聲:你就有信心= =?)

好啦= =...我承認我很容易自卑@口@ˊ

從我開始接觸畫畫時..是我幼稚園撇了一隻小馬..

話說當時覺得還不錯，拿去給我姐看...

她就說:還不錯阿~你以後能畫畫喔=ˇ=b

然後我就把這句話放在心裡了..(雖然當時的小馬現在想想好像貌似鬼畫符= =?!)

街著一直到小學3年級才比較有印象再畫畫，畫些神奇寶貝ˊˇˋ(爆)

到了國中...一段時間都很少接觸繪畫..直到國2末期才又開始動手

一直到現在ˊˇˋ(現在剛升高2.Orz)...雖然還是不太好看..不過我希望能跟其他大大一樣好..

所以我一直畫...自己也感覺到有進步了..這裡很多人幫我ˊˇˋ

我很感謝他們>"<...你自己也要有自信喔!!

多畫一定能進步..盡量能先從模仿開始

能向我小時後模仿神時寶貝喔ˊˇˋ(誤很大

XD~

----------


## 若葉

你15歲的時後~

我現在21歲~連個最簡單的塗色都不會←這個一定是真的!!

你的努力，你可以翻翻你以前的畫作，不管失敗

醜也好，漂亮也好，都要留下來...

←全丟

你可以發現，你進步的很快!!而且是飛快，當你這麼想的時候，

你每畫一筆，都是一個進步，信心就會來了!!

若:我在進步~我在進步~~(催眠

現實:都沒在著色..你在退步...(掐死

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

幼稚園就開始畫........
身邊無知的人都覺得我畫的很好.......
我就覺得畫得很爛.....

現在13歲了........
還有很多地方要改進.......
看到別人的圖多麼漂亮.......
第一個想法：他們都付出了很大的努力......
但有時候也會想自己畢竟是13歲的....
成就可能會.......較少.........

最緊要是自己努力......
我相信........有付出就有收獲....
多模仿和參考是很有幫助的.......
加油啊！

----------


## Veemon

畫的時候要有自信..
可以的話,看看別人的線稿...(帶骨架線條的)
還有就是利用一切時間...(我上課無聊就在桌子上用鉛筆畫..MS人們都很關注我的桌子= =..)

----------


## 光狼

那個人說過畫得不好就沒畫畫天份？

你的天份不就是『畫得脫離正常』嗎？

這是可是成為抽像派之類畫家的有利條件!
============
好好活用你的缺點，優點通常來自聰明或努力

----------


## 那岐

畫畫這種事情就跟音樂不一樣

興趣影響所謂的天分

興趣十足就會比較專心去學，當然就會日漸進步啦

有志者事竟成！只有人類才傻傻知道什麼叫做放棄

----------


## 柩月

沒有天份不天份的問題

只有你有沒有對話圖的愛

每一種嘗試都可以當作樂趣

臨摹有臨摹的樂趣(只要不要跟別人說是你獨創的...)

塗鴉有塗鴉的樂趣


況且如果你要在短時間內提升高人一等是不可能的，而且也只會讓你很痛苦罷了，雖然這樣做是可以提升，但不多...


畫圖貴乎心情上的調劑，和想法的表現。如果你朝這方面來想，就有很大的收穫，還要一步一步的去求進步，才是最好的

----------


## 信犬

你這樣說，在下就更自卑了OTZ
自從在國中一年級遇到一位認真的美術老師，讓我開始想努力嘗試繪畫，至今的作品依然是幼稚園的程度阿XD
小獸沒有在外學繪畫，靠的是對畫畫的那一份喜愛。
除了用鉛筆畫素描，水墨、水彩或油畫等等通通不會
我也有嘗試過，不過可能是因為缺乏別人教導，所以出來的都是抽象畫（？）
畫畫真正重要的是什麼呢？對每一個人的正確答案或許不盡相同
但畫畫不只是比外表上的漂亮....
在一張華麗的作品背後，看不出來作者不知道畫壞了幾張紙，用掉了多少的筆，但他想必也是努力熬過來的。
只要有付出，就會有代價，畫畫是靠日積月累的，每一次一點點的進步，總會有到達理想的時候。

----------


## 神原明野

畫畫最終的想法，是要能夠將你自己的想法呈現在紙上

由於每個人的審美觀不盡相同

怎樣叫畫的好，怎樣叫做畫的不好

都沒有一定的正確答案

拿著一張圖到處問，問別人，這張畫的怎樣

應當沒有任意兩個人會有完全相同的感覺
(如果你和訪問者有地位的高低，那例外)
再來評語，我相信他們在表達語氣上

應當也是不相同的

虛心地接受任何人給予你的寶貴意見，對於您的能力會有大幅幫助
(如果他是刻意找你的碴當然就完全不需要甩他了)
明野認為自己還不足以到「完美」來形容，大概只有「尚可」的程度

不過明野看得見的是自己有一天一天地在進步

因此常常把自己過去的作品和現在的作品擺在一起

會發現過去的自己是這麼不成熟

明野可以建議你，每次你畫圖就把它存好，

並且畫圖的動作持之以恆，不管有沒有畫壞掉都有留下來的價值

將來或許半年一年後，將自己之後畫的圖和過去的作品比較

請以自己的審美角度來判斷自己是否進步

如果沒有進展的話，也不需要太灰心

沒有挫折，沒有失敗的話，是什麼給獸進步的原動力呢？

如同前面的版大給您的建議

畫畫的功力進步，這種事情是萬萬急不得的

一旦自己著急，就會想模仿別人的畫法，

模仿地唯妙唯肖那罷了，如果畫虎不成反類狗，是可能招致邯鄲學步的下場

用自己最自然的風格畫一張自己的人設

修改的話，以後再慢慢增修設定，畢竟設定不是一成不變的

按部就班，才是進步的不二法門！

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

畫畫是隨自己的感覺去畫~即使畫的再爛~也是自己的畫~像我從國中鬼畫圖~亂畫怪漫畫之類~只要有趣沒啥不可以!只要看的懂就好!!

我高中開始多看多畫練習~看了將近2年才畫出此網址中的圖!!而且還未完成!!
http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?p=1...hlight=#190239 

另外一張因為我還太嫩~給我班上最會畫畫的(非廣設科-非畫畫班)~畫成此網址
http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?p=1...hlight=#190242 

畫畫跟學音樂一樣不是一天兩天就容易學好~俗話說:羅馬不是一天完成的(因該是吧-有點忘記!!)

肯下工夫就容易學好~而且畫好畫不好跟年紀無關!!假如你有因為年紀比你而認為這樣子沒天份就是錯唷!!

反正只要認真努力!!多看多學多學技巧~最後一定會與以前大有不同!!

現在我一樣的"爛"~~不過我也還在認真努力呢!!

要加油唷!!

----------


## 布雷克

畫畫天份是能鍛鍊的

只是我覺得跟環境有關係,我出了社會才開始覺得,大學時有個好的環境

以前我就讀花蓮的學校,所以隨時都要座火車的時刻,我覺得那是靈感一直來的時刻

因為能看好幾小時半環島的風景,從下午看到晚上,有時偷看別人速描XD

那時是我覺得最棒的時刻

我覺得只要會常常畫畫也能進步,到了出社會的時期,我也很少有動力去畫畫了

所以新手畫吧,不要想太多,把握青年或童年畫吧

過了這段時期要後悔也來不及

----------


## 嵐隱

跑好久的主題~又來插一咖~XD
畫畫還是要靠興趣和努力~
最重要的就是不斷的練習!
只要有心~人人都可以是畫家~(炸

就看看我14歲和21歲時的畫...
有差吧~(下圖
不過我一直沒好好練上色~orz(埋

還有~如同布雷克所言~
入社會後就沒什麼機會好好畫圖了~
請大家好好把握現在學生時代的時間呀~^.^

----------


## 雷特

1.畫冊(廢話=  =)
2.課本(真的很好用的說~XD)P.S老師要檢查的話用鉛筆畫...
3.筆記本(比課本更好用XD)
4.廢紙(報紙也OK啦~上次我跟我媽.我哥畫的懗嚇叫= =

這些地方我都畫過@ @!
而且我有時會無意間畫出好畫^ ^

----------


## 夜嚎之狼

我已經畫兩年狼了
從小五畫到現在國一
也沒多好~
常畫常觀察
就會進步很快的

----------


## Rise

我都是靠感覺來畫的
我也有試過幾天都畫不出來，當時真想一頭撞去牆壁(瘋掉)

----------


## a70701111

有沒有能力雖然很重要，不過努力卻是能夠成為更好的部份。
在下棋實在開始畫圖幾年而已，看到你們都有這麼長時間的繪畫基礎，在下才應該自卑吧。只要多練習，相信能力一定會提高的喔。
俗諺說，台上一分鐘，台下十年功嘛……

----------


## 蒼心

基本上來說我也覺得我畫的很不好(雖然同學說還不錯...可是他們又不懂....)

我有靈感時畫,沒靈感就不畫....

強迫自己只會發瘋而已....(我就快發瘋了!)

不過看到樂園裡那麼多獸(?)都畫的那麼好...!!

也有點自卑的說(自己打氣!!)

希望有專門敎畫獸人的補習班,那我一定會去報名(前提是在高雄XD總不可能跑到台北吧!!)

----------


## s076988808

多看別人的畫阿

如果看到你很喜歡的，你就試著去臨摹

當然剛開始畫的時候會覺得很怪

老是畫的歪歪扭扭的

這時候就把他擦掉在重畫，畫到覺得像為止

當然也不是說完全一樣阿，至少不會到機型的程度就好了

要很有耐心，多臨摹，能問人最好

剛開始不用畫很複雜（但也不要畫一些很濫的小圖片，成就感也是很重要的喔）

到最後你就會知道你喜歡什麼樣的圖

試著用筆去表現那種感覺

不要覺得自己沒有天份喔

大家都一樣拿一支筆畫

沒有說誰做不到

我跟你一樣也是15歲喔

我沒有參加過什麼素描班阿繪畫班

不過我對我的筆功有信心～！

一起加油吧

----------


## 則

很多東西是從模仿開始

你可以試著先模仿其他人的作品

邊看邊畫

畫多了...就會了

其實我現在也都不會畫

只是最近迷上了

如果可以我們一起加油吧

每隔多久貼自己最新的畫上來

看看是否能互相切磋...

別放棄阿

----------


## ShadelanJenn

我也很沒畫畫天份啊~ (再說 沒天份也有人畫的很好~ 只要多畫就可以了 ,我想)
 一開始最會畫的 就是豆豆人~ 名符其實的花生豆
(整個形狀大概就是兩個圓)
不過只要猛畫拼命畫 一定會進步了啦 (亂畫沒用的說?)
模仿很有用 看著別人的作品畫 之後向做功課那樣 多畫幾個(之後就別看嚕唄)
再跟原作比對看看~  
但是不管員做怎麼畫 它 (畫)總會被不自覺的參入個人的風格(變異)
同樣的人 我同學畫完之後 我看了他的人物給我畫
感覺又完全不一樣了 (是人型的 其實獸人不是很繪畫 那種毛毛的感覺 嗚嗚嗚 )
想要畫出自己的風格 (還在找尋中) 就只有一直畫下去了吧
想來成熟了應該會訂型吧 (期望!很大!!)
大家都加油吧!!
要掀起新的風潮 新的一代畫家要興起來!!

----------


## 銀祤

不要放棄捏!!!

小狼現在也才14歲

畫圖技術跟三歲小孩差不多...

不過還是固定每天畫個幾張~

只要你肯努力 一定OK的拉0.0!!

還有~可以多多請教會畫圖的人一些技巧=ˇ=

不過最重要還是要有自己的風格XD~

----------


## 阿翔

從小學5年級到現在15歲？
這只是一個小數字啊？
翔啊，
可是從一懂得拿筆至現在13歲，
也畫得不是好呢！
畫畫當然要有天份，
但是後天的努力也很重要的，
所以大大，
不要覺得不高興，
努力做下去就是了！

----------


## lin4326219

我覺得學畫畫也要看自己的領悟力
所以你別放棄畫畫呀
如果你放棄的話 那你就承認你自己是最差的
所以別放棄^^

----------


## 妖狐玄玉

畫畫的重點才不是天份的問題.....
這裡大部份的人/獸也會因為不同的原因而畫,
只要心情好加上有靈感就拿紙畫下去!!
(有次心情超好,完成以後朋友說我畫得超水準,可是太多筆劃我用小畫家必死......)
偶然也可以抄一下漫畫的人物,作為一種輕鬆的練習和娛樂也不錯
(上次畫的幽白卻是有些失敗......)
加油~!!  :jcdragon-cool:  

日常練習必需品:
1]紙
2]文具(筆,橡膠[草稿],黑色墨水筆[用來作最後的重複])
3]茶[沒原因]

----------

